# Electric Motorcross Bike Could Redeem 'Bad Boy' Sport



## electro37 (May 18, 2008)

*a low-powered commuting motorbike still is a saleable niche*

if you take notice of all the bike comments you will notice a "need" for an economical, reliable, quiet, motorbike with just a bit more power than these motor-assisted bikes or scooters. Maybe 2kW would be suffice to climb steep hills without slowing down to an aggravating crawl!! Economy and reliability beinthe "name of the game!!!!!!!!


----------

